# Daughter won't wear a blanket or sleeping bag



## MiniKiwi

I don't put heating on either, I don't like how you feel when you wake up with the heating on, all dry and groggy. I'll sometimes leave the heater on for an hour around midnight to take the edge off

My 2.5 year old sleeps in thermal underwear and socks but refuses to wear a sleeping bag/grobag and wakes up crying in the night to take it off if I put it on her. She won't keep a blanket on for more than five minutes. She's cold to touch in the night and I am often up so I just keep going in and covering her but she just kicks it off.

She sleeps fine and doesn't wake in the early hours when it's the coldest, so my question is: should I just leave her like this? She seems comfortable (despite her skin being a bit cold) and sleeps well.. but I worry :dohh:


----------



## annanouska

I put a fleece onesie on my son when he was like this x


----------



## Lief

My son went through this, I used to put fleece onsies on him until he woke a few times during the night to get his feet free. I now put fleece 2 piece pj's on him or a thermal vest with cotton pj's. He will go to bed with a blanket but always kicks it off once he's asleep as he gets too warm.


----------



## shelbelle33

Can you buy a space heater? I think they are around $20. That way you don't have to have the heat on, but can make sure her room stays warm throughout the night. I know there are some out there you can set to kick on when the room gets down to a certain temp, and it turns off automatically when it reaches the whatever temp you set.


----------



## MiniKiwi

Hmm I googled space heaters, they don't look safe :/ Unless you mean like the oil ones? I think I might have to get a heater with a thermostat for winter anyway though. We bought expensive heaters last year and they're great but don't have thermostats :dohh:

I think I'll just try the fleece onesie or more clothes for now, that won't cut it in winter though. She just wants to be free when she sleeps!


----------



## minties

I'm not a personal fan of fleece, it causes me to sweat if I wear it to bed.

I'd layer up on some merino. I know its expensive but it is such a great heat regulator.

Sophie kicks her blankets off aaaalll night so I just dress her warmly.


----------



## MrsPear

If she sleeps fine I'd say she's probably fine. Joni never keeps her covers on. She doesn't mind me covering her up when she's asleep but she always ends up on top of them again next time I see her. She feels so cold the next morning! But (I'm no expert btw haha) I assume she'd wake up if it was a problem? I use a duvet or blanket rather than grobag because they're at an age now where they can start to attempt to cover themselves if they wake up cold and need it and I think a sleeping bag inhibits that a bit. Joni is getting better at covering herself, she sort of shuffles under sometimes, and if she doesn't, I just presume she didn't need/want to. xx


----------



## MrsPear

PS I know you live in a colder place than here though! But really, I think she'll wake up if she's cold and I'm sure she'll soon learn that the duvet is the way forward to stop that when it happens x


----------



## ruby09

My son also kicks off his blankets. It's just starting to get cold here, and this is the first winter he hasn't worn a sleeping bag. I think I'll start dressing him in layers until he learns to cover himself up. I feel like if he gets cold enough, he will figure it out right? The last week or so I noticed that when he wakes up cold, he piles all the blankets underneath him and then lays on top in a big ball. :dohh:


----------



## kirstybumx3

Rio won't have anything over him either. I'm starting to worry about the colder nights. He's in my bed at the minute though so in the night if he feels cold I bring him closer and cuddle him. Nothing like a bit of shared body heat :)
I am trying to get him into his own bed shortly though. I hope he will cooperate with either a bag or quilt, but I doubt he will. X


----------



## lanaross

I've never put my DD in any sleeping bags, she was free to sleep however she wanted. We check on her before heading to bed and recover her if uncovered. Her blanket tucks in under the mattress.


----------



## Scout

My 16 month old will not sleep with covers either. My sisters 3 kids were the same way. I don't worry about it as I feel she'd wake if she was too cold. I do have central heat/air though so my house is typically around 68-70 F at night. I think I'd layer her if I lived where it was colder and didn't use central heat. ( On a side note: I do agree with you that space heaters are not safe, especially in a child's room) GL


----------



## MiniKiwi

No Minties, I'm not a fan of fleece either actually. We don't have any, only because the midwives in hospital told me that fleece doesn't breathe and causes them to sweat. We use a lot of wool so will start doubling up soon. Brrrrr!

I also thought she'd wake if she was cold so that's why I just leave her to it really, but wondered if it's bad for her that she's cold to touch in the night, every night. She never asks for a blanket or mentions that she's cold, she's a bit like my OH who will happily wear a t shirt in the snow :wacko:


----------



## RachA

If she's not waking up then I wouldn't worry too much. I have always used duvets with my two rather than blankets or gro bags. If they get too hot they kick it off-have done since they were around 18-24 months. 
DD is generally a cold one and even though she has a 9tog duvet on over night and it's not too cold she still has cold feet when she comes in to me in the morning. Like you I don't really have the heating on properly overnight-it's on very low once the weather gets really cold.


----------



## MrsPear

MiniKiwi said:


> No Minties, I'm not a fan of fleece either actually. We don't have any, only because the midwives in hospital told me that fleece doesn't breathe and causes them to sweat. We use a lot of wool so will start doubling up soon. Brrrrr!
> 
> I also thought she'd wake if she was cold so that's why I just leave her to it really, but wondered if it's bad for her that she's cold to touch in the night, every night. She never asks for a blanket or mentions that she's cold, she's a bit like my OH who will happily wear a t shirt in the snow :wacko:

I reckon at our LO's age you don't need to worry. If they were newborn, I'd think they would be less likely to regulate their body heat and it would make them ill once they had already go too cold, they wouldn't be able to get back to the right temperature or something, but I am sure at this age they will wake up before that scenario. 

You know though, I have literally no idea really haha, I'm just saying my theory! 

What I hate though is if she wants a cuddle in my bed before we go downstairs in the morning and she burrows her freezing feet under my nice warm back! x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Jade never keeps covers on. I just assume she will wake up if hot or cold?!


----------



## SarahBear

MiniKiwi said:


> I don't put heating on either, I don't like how you feel when you wake up with the heating on, all dry and groggy. I'll sometimes leave the heater on for an hour around midnight to take the edge off
> 
> My 2.5 year old sleeps in thermal underwear and socks but refuses to wear a sleeping bag/grobag and wakes up crying in the night to take it off if I put it on her. She won't keep a blanket on for more than five minutes. She's cold to touch in the night and I am often up so I just keep going in and covering her but she just kicks it off.
> 
> She sleeps fine and doesn't wake in the early hours when it's the coldest, so my question is: should I just leave her like this? She seems comfortable (despite her skin being a bit cold) and sleeps well.. but I worry :dohh:

Unless she has a condition that affects her ability to properly deal with and/or perceive temperatures, I'd leave her.


----------

